# Projekt: Neues Leben für alte Weiher



## Buppi97 (12. September 2017)

Hallo,
nachdem ich mich im Vorstellungsthread vorgestellt habe, möchte ich euch hier an meinem Weiherprojekt teilhaben lassen.

Zur Vorgeschichte:
Wir haben 350m hinter unserem Haus eine Waldecke mit Bachlauf und 3 alten Weihern.
Das Grundstück ist ziemlich schief und darum wurden die 3 Weiher untereinander mit einem Höhenunterscheid von ca. 50 cm angelegt.
 Das Wasser wird aus einem Bach gespeist. 

Es lag von damals noch eine 70er Rohrleitung ca. 150m Bachaufwärts. 

Dadurch kann ich von oben nach unten das Wasser durch die Teiche laufen lassen.
Die Menge an Wasser beträgt ca. 1,2L pro Sek.
 Die Größe der Weiher beträgt ca. 5m x 13m und 1m-1,3m Tiefe.
 Ca 65-70qm pro Weiher 
Unterhalb der Weiher läuft wieder der Bach vorbei wohin das Wasser zurücklaufen kann.​ 
So der Plan:
1.Wasserzufluss sichern (150m Rohrleitung flicken) (ERLEDIGT!)

 2.Vegetation entfernen (Bäume Sträucher Wurzeln und Büsche) (ERLEDIGT!)

 3.Weiher ausgraben (Zum Glück besitzen wir einen 2,4t Bagger) (ERLEDIGT!)

 4.Abläufe und Überläufe hinzufügen(ERLEDIGT!)

 5.Hoffen das die Dämme dicht sind (LEIDER NICHT!)#q#q#q#q

 6.Gras einsähen, Pflanzen eingraben und mit Fisch besetzen

7.Hütte bauen.

Ich werde euch mit Fotos und Infos auf dem laufendem halten.

LG Felix


----------



## Buppi97 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Projekt: Neues Leben für alte Weiher*

Hier mal ein paar Bilder 

zu Bild 1
So sah das Grundstück aus, nachdem ich schon einiges an Bäumen und Sträuchern entfernte...Ich kann euch sagen, das war ein haufen Arbeit.

zu Bild 2
Ich musste mir mit dem Bagger eine ca 100 Meter lange Schneise durch den wald graben da es erstmal keinen anderen Zugangsweg von unserem Grundstück aus gab.

zu Bild 2,5

Hier ist unser Bagger zu sehen und die Verrohrung vom Betonbecken wo das wasser vom bach rein läuft 

zu Bild 3
Da ich schon einige Stunden auf dem Bagger gesessen habe war es für mich kein Problem in die Teiche zu fahren, und diese auszubaggern.

zu Bild 4,5
Unser praktischer kleiner Dumper, um Erdmassen zu bewegen.


----------



## Buppi97 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Projekt: Neues Leben für alte Weiher*

Hier noch ein paar Bilder zum Heutigen stand der Dinge.
Leider sind die Dämme nach außen hin sehr undicht und verlieren ungefähr genau so viel Wasser wie reinkommt

Sehr ärgerlich ich werde wohl das Wasser wieder ablassen und einen teil der Dämme entfernen dann baue ich eine Schalung, lege Teichfolie dahinter und fülle den rest mit Lehm. Ich hoffe mal das ich damit ein paar Jahre ruhe haben werde.

LG und bis bald#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Projekt: Neues Leben für alte Weiher*

wow - Du hasst Dir echt was vorgenommen!


----------



## chef (12. September 2017)

*AW: Projekt: Neues Leben für alte Weiher*

Sehr schön!
Zum undichten Damm:
1. Siehst du, wo der Damm undicht ist? 
2. Oder versiegt evtl Wasser im Teichboden, evtl hast du zuviel Schlamm entfernt. 
Bei Fall 1:
Grabe den Damm in der mitte der Länge nach auf, also zieh einen längs Graben in den Damm, so tief wie der Teich ist. Dann fülle diesen Graben mit Schlamm oder Lehm auf und verdichte. Hält bombendicht. Brauchst keine Folie oder so.
Viel Spass, tolles Projekt!


----------



## Franz_16 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Projekt: Neues Leben für alte Weiher*

Hallo Buppi97,
scheint als würdest du das sehr professionell angehen, und die nötige Ausrüstung (Männer-Spielzeug :q) hast du ja auch dazu. Sieht gut aus!


----------



## Buppi97 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Projekt: Neues Leben für alte Weiher*

@chef
Danke für den Tipp, so ähnlich habe ich es jetzt auch vor.
Ich werde bei den zwei großen Längsdämmen mit dem Bagger einen Graben ziehen und diesen mit einem Ton-Lehm Gemisch und einem Wacker verdichten bei den hinteren 3 quer liegenden Dämmen ginge dies nur per Hand und Spaten es sind auch ein paar wurzeln mit darin die ich ungerne kappen möchte daher werde ich mit dem Bagger vom Teich aus davon so viel wie möglich entfernen und eine stabile Schalung aufbauen, hinter der ich dann auch ca. 40 cm breit Lehm verdichten werde. Ob ich eine Folie mit einbringe weis ich noch nicht ich habe halt noch 10mx2m Teichfolie hier rumliegen wäre eigentlich perfekt dafür.

Die Teiche lagen über 40 Jahre lang trocken denke das Mäuse und andere Lebewesen die Dämme durchlöchert haben. 
Es läuft an bestimmt 100 Stellen raus. 
An manchen Stellen ist es nur feucht und tropft, an anderen läuft ein fingerdickes Rinsal. 
Aber immer auf der gleichen höhe und fast überall.

Nein, im Boden versickert nichts wir haben hier ausgezeichnete Lehm (mit sehr hohem Tonanteil) vorkommen.
Nach unten geht da nichts. 
Bis zu einer bestimmten Höhe halten die Teiche das Wasser auch prolemlos aber irgendwann erreichen sie eine Höhe wo sie dann auslaufen.

@Franz_16

Danke für deinen Kommentar, ja ich muss sagen mit dem richtigen Spielzeug macht es super Spass:q 
Die einen machen Yoga zur Entspannung ich setze mich in den Bagger oder gehe Angeln.

@Thomas9904

Danke für deinen Kommentar, 
Ich habe es mir leichter vorgestellt aber man trifft halt irgendwie immer auf unerwartete Probleme#c


----------



## Franz_16 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Projekt: Neues Leben für alte Weiher*

Meinst du mit "einem Wacker" einen Stampfer oder eine Rüttelplatte? 

Stampfer wäre in dem Fall besser geeignet. Rüttelplatten machen auf Lehm wenig Spaß!


----------



## Buppi97 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Projekt: Neues Leben für alte Weiher*

Ja genau, einen Wacker oder auch Frosch genannt.
Man kann die Mischung ja trocken halten ich denke dann sollte das Zeug nicht all zusehr kleben oder?


----------



## Franky (13. September 2017)

*AW: Projekt: Neues Leben für alte Weiher*

Auch ein sehr geiles Projekt. :m Viel Erfolg dabei!


----------



## Franz_16 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Projekt: Neues Leben für alte Weiher*

@Buppi97

Ja, der Frosch ist da die wesentlich bessere Alternative. Wenn man deine Planung und die Gerätschaften anschaut, bin ich sicher, dass du das hinkriegst. Sieht sehr professionell aus #6

Bin dann auch gespannt, was du dir bzgl. der Fische ausgedacht hast


----------



## Buppi97 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Projekt: Neues Leben für alte Weiher*

@franz

Ja, ich finde ich bin schon ziemlich weit. #Aber jetzt ist erstmal Pause angesagt. 
Am Dienstag gehts ins Krankenhaus und dann werde ich erstmal nichts mehr machen können. 
Ich denke ich mache dann nächstes Jahr weiter 

Gut Ding will Weile haben|kopfkrat

Tja Besatzungsmäßig überlege ich da noch.

In die oberen 2 möchte ich schon Forellen haben.

Der Untere soll mit allem möglichen besetzt werden. 

Vielleicht ein schönes Graserpaar, ein paar Schuppenkarpfen und vielleicht 3-4 Schleien Ich denke Barsche Rotfedern etc kommen eh von selbst. 
Auf 70qm kann man ja auch nicht allzuviel reintun. 
Dieser Teich ist auch nicht für die Bewirtschaftung gedacht.

wie würdet ihr besetzen?#c


----------



## Franky (13. September 2017)

*AW: Projekt: Neues Leben für alte Weiher*



Buppi97 schrieb:


> @franz
> 
> Ja, ich finde ich bin schon ziemlich weit. #Aber jetzt ist erstmal Pause angesagt.
> Am Dienstag gehts ins Krankenhaus und dann werde ich erstmal nichts mehr machen können.
> ...



Definitiv keine Graser!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Die nageln Dir die komplette Flora weg - inkl. Uferbewuchs. Hätte ich sowas bei einem ähnlich großen (ggf. sogar noch etwas größerem) Tümpel miterlebt, hätte ich es nicht geglaubt!
Wie ist denn die Trübung des Wassers? Im Zweifel würde ich auch auf Schuppis verzichten und eher Schleie besetzen. Ggf. Bitterlinge und Teichmuscheln (gibts eh viel zu wenig).


----------



## Buppi97 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Projekt: Neues Leben für alte Weiher*

Ich glaube ich wäre garnicht so böse drum wenn die mir bisschen das Kraut wegfressen. 
Momentan kann ich auf 60cm klar sehen sind aber auch noch keine Fische drin.

Bitterlinge und Teichmuscheln sind ne gute und Interessante Idee.

Ich habe letztens in einer Doko etwas über Wildkarpfen und Schuppenkarpfen gehört. Viele sagen ja Wildkarpfen und Schuppenkarpfen wären gleich. Laut der Doko sind die Schuppenkarpfen genetisch verändert. 
Leider würde man aber kaum noch echte Wildkarpfen bekommen|kopfkrat

Seltene, heimische Fischarten würde ich natürlich auch sehr begrüßen.


----------



## Franky (13. September 2017)

*AW: Projekt: Neues Leben für alte Weiher*

Ich kann Dir nur den ehrlich guten und gut gemeinten Rat geben, auf Graser zu verzichten und im Zweifel lieber zu viel grün manuell zu entfernen. Deine teiche sind definitiv zu klein für diese fischart!
Vor allem, nicht sofort alles rein. Bis das wasser nach Neueinrichtung Fische verträgt, dauert es. Wie beim Aquarium auch, insb ohne Filter Anlage


----------



## Buppi97 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Projekt: Neues Leben für alte Weiher*

@Franky

Danke für deine Tipps ich werde es berücksichtigen. 

Vielleicht lasse ich auch erstmal über den Frühling und Sommer die Pflanzen wachsen ohne Besatz und setze dann im Herbst die Ersten ein.

Die Graser lasse ich dann besser vorerst weg.

LG Felix


----------



## Buppi97 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Projekt: Neues Leben für alte Weiher*

Hallo,
Heute bin ich nach einigen Wochen Krankenhausaufenthalt wieder in die Heimat gekommen. Natürlich ging der erste Spaziergang an die Weiher, welche ich einfach volllaufen lassen habe. Leider immernoch etwas Undicht aber es hat sich tatsächlich gebessert. Den Rest mache ich im Frühjahr. Nach ein paar Minuten Beobachtung entdeckte ich ein paar Forellen, die mein Vater als Überraschung für mich einsetzte. Das hat mich sehr gefreut. 10 x300g  zum Testen. Das passende Futter gab es natürlich dazu. Das beste Wilkommensgeschenk was man sich vorstellen kann. 
Lg Felix


----------



## Franky (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Projekt: Neues Leben für alte Weiher*

Schön, dass Du wieder da bist!
3 kg Forellen für den Start sind schön - hoffentlich wachsen sie schön ab :m


----------



## Buppi97 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Projekt: Neues Leben für alte Weiher*

Momentan habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Fische das Futter noch nicht annehmen.
Wenn ich die Pellets reinwerfe, sehe ich keinen einzigen Fisch oder Bewegung im Wasser.
Ich habe momentan ca 20cm Sicht. 
Vielleicht brauchen die Tiere ja noch ein bisschen Zeit um sich an den Teich zu gewöhnen.
Man sieht sie manchmal am Ufer schwimmen. 
Oder sie schnappen sich das Futter weiter unten wo ich nichts sehen kann.#c

Vielleicht kennt sich ja wer aus und kann mir einen Tipp geben.

Lg Felix


----------



## Ossipeter (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Projekt: Neues Leben für alte Weiher*

Die haben wahrscheinlich zuviel Naturnahrung, wenn sie sich schon umgestellt haben. Evtl. Schwimmfutter probieren, hast die bessere Kontrolle.


----------



## SirCorbi (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Projekt: Neues Leben für alte Weiher*

Geiles Projekt! Sowas wäre wirklich mein Traum. Bitte bleib trotz der vielen Arbeit die sowas erfordert dran und berichte hier weiter regelmäßig. Dann kann ich mir zumindest vorstellen, wie sich das anfühlt! :q


----------



## Buppi97 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Projekt: Neues Leben für alte Weiher*

Ich habe jetzt mal bisschen Schwimmfutter bestellt. 
Gestern konnte ich schon beobachten wie die Forellen zum Futter hin sind. Ich denke sie schnappen sich das Futter weiter unterhalb, wo ich nichts erkennen kann. 

Wird schon :m

Danke Sircorbi, ich werde hier weiter berichten, es scheint ja doch den ein oder anderen Interessierten zu geben. 

Lg aus dem unteren Westerwald


----------



## Benni/Raika (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Projekt: Neues Leben für alte Weiher*

Finde es auch sehr interessant und lesenswert !!! Was du hier schreibst. Bin auch auf neue Bilder gespannt.


----------



## Buppi97 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Projekt: Neues Leben für alte Weiher*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. 
Ich habe gestern nochmal 10 kg Forellen geholt jetzt sind 30 500er Forellen im Teich. 

Bei dem schönen Wetter habe ich mal ein paar Bilder gemacht.


----------



## phirania (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Projekt: Neues Leben für alte Weiher*

Sieht doch schon super aus  #6
Aber im gesamten noch echt viel Arbeit..


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Projekt: Neues Leben für alte Weiher*

Hi Felix,
na das sieht doch schonmal sehr gut aus! #6


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Projekt: Neues Leben für alte Weiher*

Klasse!
Ich persönlich würde anders besetzen ABER sehr schöne Anlage! Halte uns auf dem laufenden!


----------



## Buppi97 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Projekt: Neues Leben für alte Weiher*

Danke für die Antworten.

Es ist tatsächlich noch viel Arbeit. 
Aber ein Anfang ist gemacht.
Normalerweise würde ich auch anders besetzen aber da ich im Frühjahr/Sommer nochmal ran muss und die Teiche dafür abgelassen werden müssen, wollte ich erstmal Portionsfertige Fische haben, die man dann nach und nach bis zum Ablassen im Frühjahr Essen,Verschenken,Verkaufen kann.

Lg Felix


----------



## chef (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Projekt: Neues Leben für alte Weiher*

schaut gut aus!


----------



## Henri1965 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Projekt: Neues Leben für alte Weiher*

Moin
Schönes Projekt, mach weiter so und berichte.

Gruß Henri 
 ABBA am 11.11. Hamburg Holthusenkai


----------



## Hering 58 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Projekt: Neues Leben für alte Weiher*

Geiles Projekt #6 super Bilder halte uns auf dem Laufenden.#h


----------



## Buppi97 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Projekt: Neues Leben für alte Weiher*

Dankeschön,
Momentan bin ich in Reha in Bad Kreuznach an der schönen Nahe.
Wenn ich wieder Zuhause bin gibts neue Bilder und Infos. 
Lg


----------



## Deep Down (2. November 2017)

*AW: Projekt: Neues Leben für alte Weiher*

Das ist ja mal ein echt konsequentes und wertiges Projekt!

Dann mach mal weiterhin gute Besserung und mach erstmal schön Deine Reha fertig!

Freu mich schon auf Deine weiteren Berichte!


----------



## Buppi97 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Projekt: Neues Leben für alte Weiher*

Hallo zusammen,
Ich bin wieder da. 
Die Weiher sehen soweit echt gut aus. In den beiden ohne Fischbesatz haben sich an den Seiten paar Algen gebildet denke das liegt an dem klaren Wasser  und ein paar Wasserpflanzen bilden sich auch schon.

Gestern gab es 3 eigene, Leckere, Hohlausgelöste Forellen mit Mandelbutter. Sehr sehr lecker. Hatten ca 35cm

Leider fressen die Forellen momentan nicht sonderlich gut. Der obere Teich ist sehr Trüb und der Regen hat Lehmwasser mit reingespült. Denke es liegt daran. Wenn die Ränder erstmal mit Gras bewachsen sind sollte aber auch das nichtmehr vorkommen.

Lg Felix


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Projekt: Neues Leben für alte Weiher*

hohl ausgelöst?
Koch?
Metzger?
Können ja so viele nicht..

Erste Fische ausm Teich oder gekaufte?


----------



## Buppi97 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Projekt: Neues Leben für alte Weiher*

Habs auchmal in den Kochthreat eingestellt.
Schlosser 
Hobbykoch
Übung übung übung. Man muss sich am Anfang Zeit lassen. Aber dasto öfter man das macht desto  besser wirds.

Beides. hab sie vor 2 Monaten eingesetzt und noch etwas gemästet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Projekt: Neues Leben für alte Weiher*

wenn Du mit hohl auslösen arbeitest, biste als Hobbyist schon weit!

Respekt!!


----------



## Buppi97 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Projekt: Neues Leben für alte Weiher*

Danke danke, hört man doch gerne.

Koche auch schon seit bestimmt 10 Jahren da eignet man sich das ein oder andere gut an.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Projekt: Neues Leben für alte Weiher*

nur weiter so - und unseren Geniesserthread haste ja auch schon gefunden,..

wir kriegen euch alle ;-)))))


----------

